# can you get IUI treatment on the NHS



## agamemnon (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello,

I am currently on Clomid and not having much success - does anyone know if you can get IUI on the NHS (baring in mind I've got one daughter)?

Thanks

Agamemnon xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

welcome to fertility friends   After clomid failed for me I consulted my GP and he gave me the number of our PCT,Which is the primary care trust for your area,they will be a ble to tell you what you are entitled to,all areas differ massivley on this subject,but we were lucky enough to get upto 3 IUI's on the NHS even though we have a son. We only got the chance to have 2 of the IUI's as we found out I have blocked tubes and now our only option is IVF. So the best thing to do would be to call your gp and check,good luck with everyting

KELLY X


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Agree with Kelly. It depends on your area and their criteria. In my area I could get IUI on the NHS x 3 with no wait but I don't know if that would have differed if I had a child already. It's still a post code lottery unfortunately.

Best of luck
Jules
xx


----------



## M&#039;s mummy (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi

I have just started IUI on NHS through primary care trust. I have been given 3 cycles and I already have a daughter( conceived naturally). Hope this helps.
Best of luck
P


----------



## agamemnon (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your sound advice - I will contact my GP in the morning. Did you all have to wait a long time for your treatment?? I looked into the private option and they quoted £450 per treatment!! But this is London!! 
Kelly, how come you have suddenly blocked tubes after conceiving with your son??

Agamemnon xx


----------

